# electric brake vacuum pump for it's?



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

So I'm really not digging running the brake booster and vacuum controls off the itbs. Used electric vw/audi/volvo/saab up28 brake vacuum pumps are around $50-75. Anyone plumb one of these up in an a1-a2 chassis?
Anyone know the duty cycle these pumps?

Damn just noticed what the stupid auto correct did to itbs !!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I put -4 bungs on bottom of each runner. Connected them all up to a common rail. I used fuel rail stock. And then 1/2 npt to 1/2 air hose to brake booster. Also feeding fpr and map sensor from there too. Never had any problem.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm running a common rail for the brake right now. I know it will "work". I also know it doesn't pull down as low as a normal manifold and I did notice a different brake pedal feel.
I'm thinking a hella up28, a vacuum resivoir, vac switch,and a vac check valve. A hella up30 would be best but is unobtainable used, only used on cars with no vacuum capability from the engine, like electric cars.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I was going to use one on our ITB build, but sadly it never got that far. I still have the pump incase that or any other build may need it. As we were/are running 288 cams in a car used for auto-x, so decent brake/brake feel is needed. It should work fine, as VAG used them on all the turbo cars.


----------



## Campbell (Nov 9, 2004)

I put a tourag electric pump in my MK1 - works perfect. I simply have the vacuum hose running from the booster to the pump. The pump is mounted to the fender wall by the battery, I also bought a vacuum switch from Global Industries - it was $18 I think, it turns the pump on when vacuum drops below 14" and runs it up to 20" and then turns off. You can set your vacuum range to whatever you want. Very easy to set up and works well.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

Campbell said:


> I put a tourag electric pump in my MK1 - works perfect. I simply have the vacuum hose running from the booster to the pump. The pump is mounted to the fender wall by the battery, I also bought a vacuum switch from Global Industries - it was $18 I think, it turns the pump on when vacuum drops below 14" and runs it up to 20" and then turns off. You can set your vacuum range to whatever you want. Very easy to set up and works well.


can you tell me more about the global industries switch?
source or item # and where to get the specs?

thanks!


----------



## Campbell (Nov 9, 2004)

Ha! I knew you were going to ask that.. took me a few minutes to find what I used, here it is:

http://globalepower.com/psf109s-81-330.html

It cost $19.95. 

The Sensor has both a "normally open" and a "normally closed" connection it simply opens/closes a circuit when a specified vacuum in attained. I used the "normally open" connection.

To set the switch to the desired vacuum:
- in the middle of the switch there is an allen head screw
- using a 5/32" allen wrench you can adjust when this switch opens/closes
- I adjusted the switch to close at 20 inches - this means the switch will cause the pump to run until it reaches 20 inches of vacuum at the brake booster
- the switch has a 25% deadband, which means the switch opens at 25% reduction from the setting so the switch will turn the vacuum pump on if the vacuum drops below 16 inches
- just put a tee in the vacuum hose to hook the switch up to
- you will need a vacuum gauge to set it up.. I also put a vacuum gauge in the car for peace of mind - but it isn't necessary. 
- do try to protect the switch from getting wet but don't totally enclose it because it needs to sense the ambient pressure. 

good luck!!


----------

